# Driveshaft difference auto -> manual. ETKA help?



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm embarking on an auto to manual swap and I'm not sure which driveshaft* to use. Is there a difference in length between a tiptronic 2.7T and a manual one? Are the connections/bolts the same?

Thanks.



* driveshaft meaning propshaft in this case, from the gearbox to the rear diff. Not the "axles".


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

The manual tranny is shorter by 3 inches , so you have to get everything 
here is the place you can buy everything 
http://audis4parts.com/audi-a6-tip-...i-a6-allroad-tip-to-6-speed-kit-transmission/


----------

